# לשלב מוזיקה מזרחית בחתונה - שאלה שבטח



## dafna988 (12/1/14)

לשלב מוזיקה מזרחית בחתונה - שאלה שבטח 
מוכרת לחלקכן... 
מלווה את אחותי בהכנות לחתונה והיא די נגד (וגם בעלה לעתיד), אבל חושבת שזה יקפיץ את האורחים וחבל שלא יוסיפו כמה שירים.

מה דעתכן?


----------



## funfly (12/1/14)

למה לא בעצם? 
אם היה עכשיו אייל גולן בגלגל"צ היא הייתה מעבירה תחנה?
אני בעד לסמוך על הדי ג'יי שיעשה את העבודה שלו.


----------



## dafna988 (12/1/14)

במקרה שלו כן, אבל לא בהכרח בגלל 
הז'אנר...

מסכימה לגבי לסמוך על הDJ, מקווה שהקונטרול פריק הקרויה אחותי גם תסכים עם זה...


----------



## Another Girl (13/1/14)

בטוחה שאחותך היא הקונטרול פריק?


----------



## MרZ (14/1/14)

בהריון ? בלי מוזיקה מזרחית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 
מתחתנת בהריון?  מומלץ לנגן בייבי מוצרט 
וחס וחלילה לא שירים מזרחיים הידועים בהפיכת העובר 
לערס עם בעיות קשב וריכוז 

זה כמובן בצחוק, אבל נמאסו עלי אלו שמשקיעים תכנון 
של שנים בהפקת לילה אחד - מוציאים סכומים מטורפים 
וגורמים לאורחים להוצאות מטורפות 

הרגע הכי חשוב בחיים זה לידה, וכאן אין כסף לא לדולה, 
לא למלון יולדות, לא למכשירים שיקלו על כאבים, ולא לכלום לתינוק 
כי גמרנו את כל הכסף באולם, ברבנות, ובתשלום מקדמה למוהל 

אני אומר תבחרו כמה שירים יפים מכל סגנון 
הגיוון יפה וחשוב 

אגב מה עם מוזיקה ברוסית ? אני אוהב מוזיקת כנסיות 
אותה אני ממליץ לשים רגע לפני שהרב או המוהל נכנסים 

ועם כל מנהגי החתונה הישראלית אני מתפלא שלא חובה 
להזמין אמבולנס בחוץ, כוס שבורה ברגל, או חתן וכלה שנפלו 
מגובה או אבא שחטף התקף לב או סתם שתה יותר מידי אלכוהול 
כדי לשכוח כמה הוא יהיה חייב בבנק אחרי החתונה - הם מחזה נפוץ 

ובקיצור: אם אתם סגורים על הבן\בת זוג, אז קחו הכל בקלות 
חבל על המאמץ, ממילא אף אחד לא יזכור את החתונה שלכם
ורק הילד שלכם יגדל וישאל - למה אותו לא רואים 

המלצה שלי : תברחו מכל עושי השופוני בחתונות 
תרשמו להם את הצ'ק עם תאריך דחוי לשנה, כי רוב הסיכוי שעד 
אז הם כבר לא יהיו זוג 

אפשר לחגוג גם בלי אולם, בלי רב ובלי רבנות 
בעצם ככה זה היה תמיד עד הדורות האחרונים 
וזה דווקא היה מחזיק יותר מאשר היום


----------



## AddIn (12/1/14)

עזבי את זה 
1. כי זה לא חובה (הייתי ב-3 חתונות שלא היה - והיה פצץ! רחבה מפוצצת.).
2. כי הדי-ג'יי גם ככה יעשה מה שבראש שלו.
3. כי אחותך תפנה את כל הלחץ שלה אליך - יהיה פיצוץ ותריבו. רדי מזה.

4. אם את ממש מתעקשת, אפשר להציע לה שירים "מזרחיים". כלומר שירים משעשעים וכייפים במקצב מזרחי, אבל לא מוזיקה מזרחית קלאסית.

הצעות:
אחלה חמודה- בני בשן.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXtC6KeFVP8
קוקוריקו חתונה- דנית זמרת חתונות.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEPC8LnMx0M
תל אביב - עומר אדם.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQw29nfzpg
יהודה יהודה -השמחות.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663B3sxx2M8
ריקודי עמבה-טיפקס.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6ixe7-V6Fo

קחי את זה בקלות. בכל מקרה יהיה כיף. והכי חשוב לפרגן לחתן והכלה. הם חייבים להיות על הרחבה. אם הם לא יהיו הרחבה תתרוקן בכל מקרה. אם אחותך לא רוקדת לצלילי מזרחי. עדיף שלא יהיה.


----------



## DDN (12/1/14)

המצחיק ב"אחלה חמודה" 
זה שהזמר צוחק שם על המוסיקה המזרחית, והשיר כ"כ תפס, שזה נשכח.

"יהודה יהודה" זה מזרחית?


----------



## AddIn (12/1/14)

המוזיקה נשמעת מזרחית 
יש שם פלרטוט עם דרבוקות וכאלה...
זה ישמע טוב לשני הצדדים. חובב המזרחית וחובב ההומור ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ד"א, גם ת"א של עומר אדם זה לא מזרחית. אפילו שזה של עומר אדם.
יותר אלקטרוני.

אנקדוטה קטנה:
גם השיר הבא של יגאל בשן היה ירידה והפך ללהיט
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4C-LE_BaXE

שיהיה בכיף


----------



## dafna988 (13/1/14)

יהודה יהודה נראה לי קצת פארודיה על המזרחית.


----------



## AddIn (14/1/14)

ברור שפארודיה 
גם אחלה חמודה וקוקריקו חתונה...


----------



## AddIn (14/1/14)

עוד אחד לאוסף המזרחית-מצחיק 
מריומה-יומה
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tvcQlUEHDA&list=PLCCA98C0769F70681


----------



## נהורית1 (14/1/14)

זה מוזיקה מזרחית נטו ולא משהו אחר.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (12/1/14)

אני חושבת 
שאם אחותך לא רוצה מזרחית בחתונה אז את צריכה לכבד את זה.
לא היית רוצה שהיא תקבע לך בחתונה מה לשים נכון?

זה כולה סגנון מוזיקלי אחד שהיא לא רוצה, מותר לה.
אנשים ירקדו, יקפצו ויהנו גם בלעדיו, מניסיון.
והכי חשוב - היא תיהיה מאושרת.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (12/1/14)

אצלי למשל לא תהיה 
מראש החלטנו בלי מזרחית מעבר למזרחית של פעם
בכללי אני רוצה שהמוסיקה תהיה עם הרבה רוק

לפחות חתונה אחת אני חייבת שתהיה בחיי בלי מזרחית והיא שלי כל השאר אין לי בעיה

יש המון שירים חוץ מהשירים הפופלרים במזרחית ש"עושים שמח" ואפשר לרקוד בהם.
זו חתונה אז תמיד רוקדים וזה תלוי בקהל לא במוסיקה דווקא.


----------



## DDN (12/1/14)

כל הכבוד. 
ישר כוח
שיהיה לך בהצלחה ואת צודקת לגמרי


----------



## DDN (12/1/14)

אצלנו לא היה 
אשתי ואני לא רצינו, והתקליטן שמע לנו. 
היו שני שירים של מזרחית לייט די בהתחלה וזהו. 
גם הקהל שלנו לא התאים. אפילו קיבלנו משוב אחרי החתונה מכמה אנשים שכיף שלא היה מזרחית, ושהוכחנו שאפשר לשמוח בלי מוסיקה מזרחית.


----------



## AddIn (12/1/14)

ברור שאפשר! 
יש כל כך הרבה סוגים של מוזיקה בעולם.
כל כך הרבה סוגים של שמחה ומוזיקה לריקודים.

רק שיש את הסטריאוטיפ הזה- שמזרחית זה מקפיץ.

זה לא תמיד נכון.
זה אפילו ממש לא נכון עם כל המזרחית החדשה. לא מתחברת.

מה רע בסלסה? מרנגה? צה צה? רוק? פופ? דיסקו? וכו' וכו'...


----------



## קופנגן (12/1/14)

לא רציתי מזרחית-הסכמתי שיהיה-ובסוף... 
לפני הפגישה עם הדיג'יי לקביעת הקו המוזיקלי, באתי בגישה של "לא רוצה מזרחית בכלל".

שבוע לפני הפגישה הייתי בחתונה של חבר לעבודה.
וכמעט כל המוזיקה הייתה במזרחית.
הכניסה לחופה, שבירת הכוס, הסלואו.
וברחבה, שיר מזרחי אחרי מזרחי.
והרחבה הייתה ריקה. הקהל לא התחבר.
היה כל כך לא פעיל שם שרובנו קמנו לרחבה רק כדי שלא יהיה ריק וכי כאב לנו על הזוג.
והדי ג'יי, שכנראה קיבל הנחיה ללכת על מזרחית, המשיך, שיר אחרי שיר, מזרחית בלבד, ולא מדובר בלהיטים שכולם מכירים, אלא שירים לחובבי הז'אנר בלבד.

אז כשהגענו לפגישה עם הדי ג'יי, אמרתי לו שאנחנו לא אוהבי מזרחית.
אבל אם הוא ירגיש שהקהל שלנו אוהב ורוקד את זה, והמוזיקה החלופית לא תופסת, שיעשה מה שהוא חושב לנכון, הוא איש המקצוע.

בסופו של דבר המזרחית לא הייתה בחתונה שלנו. מלבד 3-4 שירים של מזרחית של פעם שאנחנו אוהבים ("רונה שלי רונה, נערי שובה אלי" וכאלה).
הרחבה הייתה מלאה כל הזמן, ואנשים נשארו לרקוד.
מסתבר שגם "רוזה" של יהורם גאון מרקיד, וגם הורה האחזות של כוורת, ואפילו "עולה עולה" של יזהר.

בלי משה וקובי פרץ, בלי עומר אדם, בלי שיר אחד של אייל גולן.

והקהל רקד.

אז ההמלצה: תבחרו לכם פחות או יותר את הפלייליסט שאתם אוהבים, ושלדעתכם מתאים לרוב הקהל שלכם, אבל תנו לדיג'יי יד חופשית לשנות אם לא תופס.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/1/14)

חח זה ממש מצחיק אותי 
שגם אני הייתי אנטי מזרחית- ועדיין אם היו שמים לי כל אחד מהשירים החלופים שמנית שם הייתי באותו רגע שוחטת את הדיג'יי שלי ושמה בעצמי קובי פרץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל עוד זה מתון ויש רק מידי פעם יציאות של משהו שהוא יוצא דופן- אנשים ישארו לרקוד, אם זה כל האירוע כמו מה שסיפרתי, אז אכן מבאס וגם אני לא הייתי נשארת על הרחבה יותר מידי למרות שאני זורמת עם מזרחית איכשהו...


----------



## DDN (12/1/14)

בתכלס, אפשר לרקוד לצלילי כל שיר. אני זוכר שבאחד מנופשי החברה לפני הרבה שנים, הבטיחו "ערב ריקודים משגע" והמוסיקה הייתה על הפנים. הידידה שהייתי איתה כ"כ רצתה לרקוד, שפשוט רקדנו, לא עניין אותנו מה הייתה המוסיקה.

ו"הורה היאחזות" ו"עולה עולה" הם שירים כיפיים לריקוד. 
וגם אני שמחתי להיות בלי מוסיקת פרצים.


----------



## neurotica (12/1/14)

ממש לא חייבים 
אצלנו היה פופ ורוק והרחבה היתה מלאה כל הזמן. אם הם לא רוצים, ממש אין סיבה לדחוף.


----------



## רגע33 (12/1/14)

אם היא לא אוהבת, אז לא 
מי קבע שמזרחית זה שמח? באוזניים שלי זה סתם רעש חסר חן והמילים ברובן וולגריות ו/או שוביניסטיות. יש גם חתונות בלי ריקודים ומוזיקה ובכלל - יש יותר מדרך אחת לחגוג. האורחים הם לא ירקות בווק ולא צריך להקפיץ אותם. שהיה בשעה טובה!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (12/1/14)

אהבתי את האנאלוגיית "ירקות בווק"


----------



## רגע33 (13/1/14)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/1/14)

אם הזוג לא רוצה, אז לא 
זה לחלוטין לא חובה ותלוי בטעם של הזוג ושל החברים שלהם (ובכמה הם מוכנים להתפשר כדי לרצות את החברים שלהם, אם יש קונפליקט).
אצלנו לא היתה מזרחית בכלל כי שנינו לא סובלים את הז'אנר וגם החברים שלנו לא, והרחבה היתה מלאה עד השעות הקטנות.


----------



## dafna988 (13/1/14)

תודה על התגובות. הדעות כאן סותרות אבל 
אני נשארתי בעד ואנסה לשכנע אותה.

שוב המון תודה!


----------



## His sister Pam (13/1/14)

אצלנו היה מעט 
אמרנו לדיג'יי שישים קצת וזה מה שהיה (אפילו שהופעל עליו לחץ פיזי מתון לשים עוד מזרחית (גילינו את זה רק אחרי החתונה) הוא לא נשבר! סחתיין עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 
אז בהחלט גם אפשר להנחות את הדיג'יי לשים ממש קצת וגם לא מהכבדים מדי...


----------



## Another Girl (13/1/14)

אבל הזוג לא מעוניין.


----------



## רגע33 (13/1/14)

בהצלחה, מקווה שלא תפגשי את ברידזילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא ראית כאן כל כך דעות סותרות, כנראה שזה בעיני המתבונן. במקום לנסות לשכנע שתעשה מה שאת חושבת (שזה נשמע לי מתכון מוצלח לריב עם הכלה) תמליצי לה להתייעץ עם הדי ג'י ותעזבי את זה. חתונה שלה, מוזיקה שלה ותכלס זה לא כזה משנה.


----------



## iritki (13/1/14)

אנחנו נתנו כמה שירים ספציפים 
בן הזוג לא מאוד התלהב, אבל אחותי דווקא דיי לחצה ואני ממש לא אוהבת הרבה אבל מסכימה שהשירים הנורמאליים יחסית בהחלט עושים שמח וגם מכירה את החבר'ה שלי ויודעת שלאו דווקא יאהבו את מה שאני אוהבת. 
בסופו של דבר היה מגוון מאוד : רוק, פופ, מעט מזרחי, שנות ה60, ה80 וה90 (ואולי גם דברים של ה70 שאני לא יודעת שהם כאלה). 
דווקא בגלל שלא כל כך רצינו מזרחי היה חשוב לנו להגיד לו שירים ש"אם צריך אז את אלה" כדי שלא ישים את אלה שאנחנו ממש ממש לא אוהבים. 
דוגמא לדברים שכן הולכים: הזמנה לחתונה, הכוכב ממחוז גוש דן, חנל'ה התבלבלה. דוגמא לדברים שהיו BIG NO NO שרית חדד, אייל גולן.


----------



## עופר לובזנס (13/1/14)

הכוכב ממחוז גוש דן הוא לא מזרחי  
זה עברות של שיר עם אירי בשם Star of the County Down


----------



## Another Girl (13/1/14)

"דעות סותרות" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה עם להרפות ממנה ולתת *לה* לבחור את מה ש*היא* רוצה שיהיה בחתונה *שלה*? או שרק מה שאת חושבת הוא הנכון?

ג'יזס.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (13/1/14)




----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/1/14)

לגמרי


----------



## hilab10 (13/1/14)

עונה בתור אחת שמתעסקת במוזיקה לאירועים... 
מניסיוני אם בחרתם DJ או להקה שאתם סומכים עליהם תנו להם לעשות את העבודה שלהם ולקרוא את הקהל לבד.
בדרך כלל שמים שיר אחד ורואים איך הקהל מגיב.
אפשר כמובן להגיד שלא רוצים יותר משניים שלושה שירים ושיהיו מזרחית קל (משה פרץ, אייל גולן וכו').
גם זוגות שממש לא רצו לא התחרטו על זה בסוף כיוון שאומנם זו חתונה של הזוג אבל הם רוצים שגם הקהל יהנה ושני שירים לא יהרגו אף אחד   .


----------



## BrightEye (14/1/14)

למישהי שמתעסקת בתחום, לידיעתך- אייל גולן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





 קל בכלל *עבור מי שלא אוהב מוזיקה מזרחית.*.
הוא אולי נחשב מוסיקה מזרחית קלה יחסית לארגוב ותבורי, אבל עדיין- מעצבן, מסלסל, מגרד את כל קצות העצבים וגורם לאלרגיה קשה.
שלא לדבר על הנושא המוסרי של מה שעשה ועלה לכותרות ("לא ידעתי שאבא שלי מביא לי קטינות").


----------



## saritmat (14/1/14)

בעד אבל צריך להתייחס להעדפות האורחים 
הם מאוהבי הז'אנר? או לא? 
כי אם את אוהבת אבל האורחים לא אז זה יכול להרוס ולא להקפיץ... 

צריך להתחשב ברוב כמו שאומרים


----------



## נהורית1 (14/1/14)

אפשר גם בלי... 
למשל רוק סוער או טוויסט או טנגו או אפילו ואלס, מה רע.

כמה הצעות: רוק סוער משנות החמישים:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7o9g7QOjIo&list=PL5D33CD03E6068C16

טויסט צ'בי צ'קר:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQwfkQj6e4

וכמובן אלביס האגדי:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI

כמובן יש עוד המון תלוי בדי ג'י שלכם.


----------



## JILSER (14/1/14)

שאלה של טעם אישי 
מוזיקה כמו אוכל וכמו עוד הרבה דברים נתונה לטעם אישי.... אז נכון שמוזיקה מזרחית עושה שמח  אבל גם רעש חזק ואולי יש זוגות שיעדיפו משהו אחר...
הכל עיניין של הטעם האישי של החתן והכלה...

אישית אני הולך לחתונות בין השאר בשביל לפגוש אנשים, משפחה או חברים, שחלקם לא ראיתי הרבה זמן. 
מוזיקה רועשת מידי מכל סוג גורמת להרגשת אי נוחות. ואי אפשר לתקשר עם אנשים.


----------



## פשוט בחורה (14/1/14)

הייתי בחתונה כזאת והרוב ישבו על הכסא.. 
ומצד שני הייתי בחתונה שהיו 2 שירים של מזרחית וכל האולם היה בתוך הרחבה ואחר כך הכל התרוקן בשניות


גם אני לא מתה על מזרחית אבל האורחים האחרים כן ... חתונה חתונה אבל צריך לחשוב מי יהיה על הרחבה חוץ מעצמך..


----------



## אביה המואביה (14/1/14)

כמו שכתבו כאן כבר.. 
זה מאד תלוי באורחים. אצלינו למשל, בכלל לא היה ביקוש למזרחית וידענו את זה.


----------



## elinoket (14/1/14)

גם אנחנו לא רצינו אבל.... 
המשפחה והחברים הקרובים ממש ביקשו אז החלטנו לשים מעט ומה שנשים זה רק המזרחית הקלילה ממש שמשמיעים בגלגלצ....
ישבנו עם הדיגי ועשינו רשימה מצומצמת שאישרנו ואמרנו לא שאם הוא צריך לשים עוד שירים מעבר לרשימה כי הרחבה מתרוקנת אז יש לי אישור והוא יודע איזה סגנון של מזרחית לשים....
אבל מכיוון שזו לא חתונה שלך אני מציעה לך להגיד את דעתך ומעבר לזה לכבד את מה שאחותך תחליט. אנחנו התחשבנו בקרובים שלנו, יכול להיות שגם היא תעשה זאת. ..


----------



## אביה המואביה (14/1/14)

אצלינו.. 
אצלינו גם אני וגם בן הזוג שלי סירבנו בתוקף למוזיקה מזרחית בחתונה שלנו. היה מאד מאד שמח, ובלי שירים מזרחיים בכלל. 

אני מניחה שזה תלוי בחתן ובכלה בסופו של דבר, זה בכל זאת היום שלהם. וזה גם תלוי באורחים בחתונה. אצלינו זה ממש לא חסר, היה מאד שמח עם הרבה רוק לועזי וישראלי, קצת פופ וכו'. תני לאחותך ולבן זוגה להחליט, זה היום שלהם. אני לא סבלתי כשבאו אליי בכל מיני הצעות שלא מצאו חן בעיניי וניסו לשכנע אותי ליישם אותם (למשל, זיקוקים אחרי החופה, הפרחת יונים וכו'. שום דבר מזה לא קרה וטוב שכך).


----------



## lollapalooza (14/1/14)

אצלנו לא הייתה מזרחית - בכלל. 
(הגעתי מהראשי, נהגתי לכתוב פה בזמנו לפני החתונה שלי)

גם אני וגם בן זוגי לא סובלים את המוזיקה המזרחית שיש בחתונות. זה לא עושה לנו שמח, זה לא מעניין אותנו, רוב השירים האלה דביליים בצורה מדהימה לטעמנו, והחלטנו שבחתונה שלנו, זה לא מתאים. מי שרוצה להשמיע מזרחית כי "זה עושה שמח", בכיף שלו, אבל אנחנו רצינו שהחתונה תשקף את האופי שלנו עד כמה שניתן, וזה בטח לא חלק מאיתנו.

אני יכולה להגיד בלב שלם, שזה לא פגע בהנאה או בשמחה. הרחבה הייתה מלאה, אנשים קיפצו ונהנו עד שתיים בלילה באמצע השבוע. קיבלנו מחמאות רבות על החתונה, ובפרט על המוזיקה, מהרבה אנשים, ולא הפריע לנו שלא היה איזה פרץ באמצע. ואני עוד באה ממשפחה מזרחית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## עומרי עמר (14/1/14)

ממליץ בחום על מוזיקה לטינית כמו סלסה מקפיצה 
אי אפשר שלא לקום ולרקוד והאווירה הרבה יותר טובה!


----------



## אתי 104 (14/1/14)

מוזיקה מזרחית 
אני חושבת שחתונה בלי מוזיקה מזרחית, לא יעזור כלום היא משעממת.

לא חייב ערבה שלם אבל כמה שירים רק יוכלו ולהועיל , גם החברה הצעירים אוהבים מאוד את משה פרץ אייל גולן יש 

שירים יפים מאוד והמון מזל טוב לזוג הצעיר


----------



## AnatOfBodom (14/1/14)

איזה חבר'ה צעירים? 
שלך? שלי? שלהם?
לכל אחד יש חברים ומה לעשות...יש אנשים (צעירים אפילו!) שלא אוהבים מזרחית!

אולי חתונה ללא מזרחית היא משעממת לדעתך.
אבל יש אנשים שלא יכולים לסבול את הסגנון (אני ביניהם)
ולא יהיה שיר אחד ויחיד של מזרחית בחתונה שלנו, והיא תיהיה רחוקה ממשעממת.

כשאנשים יפסיקו להכנע לתכתיבים כגון "חתונה בלי מזרחית = אנשים לא ירקדו"
כבר יהיו חתונות מענייניות יותר.


----------



## Another Girl (14/1/14)

לכל מילה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (14/1/14)

מסכימה לגמרי. 
חוץ מזה, אני חושבת שהחתן והכלה צריכים לקבוע בעצמם מה הם רוצים בחתונה שלהם. אנחנו התעקשנו שלא תהיה מוזיקה מזרחית, ואכן לא היתה בכלל. 
הרחבה היתה מלאה והיה שמח, כי זה הסגנון של החברים שלנו והמשפחה שלנו.


----------



## haych (14/1/14)

הייתי בכמה חתונות בלי אף שיר במזרחית 
והיה נהדר, רחבה מלאה וכו'.
בחתונה שלי לא היה מצב שלא יהיה מזרחית, בגלל משפחתו של בעלי.
שיתפתי את הדיג'יי בלחץ שלי-פחדתי שאם לא יהיה הרבה מזרחית אז החלק הארי של האורחים לא ירקוד, אבל מצד שני אני לא רוצה הרבה מזרחית.
בסופו של דבר, הדיג'יי קרא את הקהל נהדר ושמר על רחבה מלאה עם מינימום מזרחית. זאת אומרת שאם המוסיקה טובה, גם קהל חובב מזרחית מובהק ישמח וירקוד.

אין דבר ששנאתי יותר מאשר שאמרו לי לפני החתונה "את חייבת", או "ככה נהוג". בני  הזוג לא רוצים מזרחית. זאת החתונה שלהם. מה יעזור אם הקהל יהנה לצלילי מזרחית, אבל הזוג לא יהנה?
הבאת את דעתך, אמרת להם שאת חושבת שזה הכרחי, וכאן, לדעתי, התפקיד שלך נגמר.


----------



## lee145 (14/1/14)

זו החתונה של אחותך וארוסה. זו לא החתונה שלך. 
אם נתעלם לרגע מהעובדה שניתן (וזה אכן אפשרי) ליצור ולארגן חתונה מרשימה ומהנה נטולת השמעת מוסיקה מזרחית, הדבר האחרון שצריך להדאיג או לעניין את אחותך וארוסה זה דעותיהם של האורחים והמוזמנים (ואת ביניהם) לגבי חתונות נטולות מוסיקה מזרחית ברקע. זה היום שלהם, זו החתונה שלהם, זו אינה החתונה שלך ואינה החתונה של כל שאר האורחים והמוזמנים - התרשמתי שזה פרח מזיכרונך, ולכן אני מזכירה לך. כל האורחים והמוזמנים צריכים לעמוד דום ולכבד את החלטותיהם האישיות של הזוג בנוגע לחתונתם. אחותך וארוסה צריכים לבצע מה שליבם מנחה אותם לבצע, ולא מה שאחרים רוצים שהם יבצעו, ואם זה לא ימצא חן בעיני האורחים הם יכולים לקפוץ.


----------



## אתי 104 (15/1/14)

זו החתונה של אחותך וארוסה. זו לא החתונה שלך 
עם כל הכבוד שזו החתונה שלהם, והערב המיוחד הזה הוא שלהם,צריך בהחלט לכבד גם את האורחים שבאים לשמוח בשמחתם.

האורחים לא מגיעים לארוחת ערב, והמוזיקה נקבעת ע"פ סוג האורחים, וכיום אין הרבה אנשים שלא אוהבים גם 

קצת מזרחית.


----------



## עופר לובזנס (15/1/14)

היו לך דוגמאות בשרשור 
את יכולה להוסיף אותי. המקצבים לא עושים לי טוב. זה כמו שהייתי אומר לך שהיום אין אנשים שלא אוהבים גם קצת רוק(תופתעי, יש) או קצת מוזיקה שחורה(גם כאלה יש). חוץ מזה, אפשר לסמוך על הזוג שהם חשבו על הנושא ומכירים את הטעם של האורחים בכלליות, לא? זו החתונה שלהם, וזכותם להחליט. בחתונה שלך את מוזמנת לשים כל מוזיקה שתתאים לך ולבן זוגך.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (15/1/14)

מעניין שאף פעם לא כיבדו אותי כאורחת 
במוזיקה לטעמי, מעניין למה..
כנראה כי זה קשור לטעם של בני הזוג ולא של האורחים.


----------



## dafna988 (16/1/14)

אני עוזרת לאחותי ומקבלת את מה שאת אומרת אבל 
היית יכולה להגיד את זה גם בלי לתקוף אותי ככה. 

נ.ב - ממש ממש לא פרח מזיכרוני ואחותי מזמינה אורחים כדי שייהנו, לא כדי שיקפצו.


----------



## lanit (15/1/14)

יש אנשים שזה עושה להם ממש רע 
ויש אנשים שלא אוהבים לרקוד לצלילי מוזיקה מזרחית. כמוני למשל.
לא נראה לי סוף העולם שלא יהיה. לנו לא היתה מוזיקה מזרחית בכלל, ו"גרשו" אותנו מהאולם בגלל כניסת שבת כשעוד היו אנשים ברחבה.
ובסופו של דבר, די ג'יי טוב יודע להרקיד ולמלא את הרחבה גם בלי מזרחית.


----------

